# The Foxpro Landrover!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

A while back I bought a horn speaker with the thought of building a Ecaller using an mp3 player but that never happened and I now have a foxpro spitfire. So what to do with the speaker!? Well I've had a thought and a little play this morning!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

thats awsome


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Now I've seen it all !! You never cease to amaze with your innovations. Looks like it should work great Matt.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks guys!







Now for the the shooting roof and rail!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that's to cool Matt!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That should do the job for you. Nice thinking.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Anyone who drills holes in a land rover and has a speaker on top is either crazy or a dedicated hunter. AND has another vehicle for driving in public hahaha. No more high seat eh? just putt around and set the bruno on your window and hammer away. Good idea!


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

Very cool.....


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Matt I just dont think I could Drill holes in my Land Rover! I hope it works for ya!! Now We KNOW you are a Dedicated Hunter!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

You would fit in perfectly In Texas! Some day I'll have to post some photos of hunting rigs. Specifically that one van with electric leathr seats that raise up thru the roof.... Oh and they recline and have cup holders too.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> You would fit in perfectly In Texas! Some day I'll have to post some photos of hunting rigs. Specifically that one van with electric leathr seats that raise up thru the roof.... Oh and they recline and have cup holders too.


I told Matt I didn't know they had ******** over there. I can't repeat what he said......LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its got nothing to do with Fing ********! You just wait for the sunroof to go in and a local agricultural merchants (who I use to work for) has their latest mailshot with my fox and deer management post cards in







, when they hit the mat we'll see who's laughing! This way I can drive anywhere and have a highseat for safe shooting and calling.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If all else fails you could sell ice cream out of the back !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

NO, NO and NO!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice tune Mr Antelope.....LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks good Matt, might scare the people working at the drive-thru while stopping to grab a tea..


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

hassell said:


> Looks good Matt, might scare the people working at the drive-thru while stopping to grab a tea..


Thanks Rick, I might just have to have a little fun!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> Thanks Rick, I might just have to have a little fun!


You could work part time as a dog catcher, drive through town like the pied piper and all the unleashed dogs will follow you to the shelter


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> You could work part time as a dog catcher, drive through town like the pied piper and all the unleashed dogs will follow you to the shelter


I'll pass on that one thanks buddy!


----------



## imnohero (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice truck Matt, I do hope it doesn't use the ice cream truck music.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you, no it wont.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

"Bring out your dead".....LOL


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH DON!!!!!!!! Actually I was thinking who let this guy sneak in the backdoor of hillbilly Inc without my say so? hahahaha


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You did copyright your gong didn't you ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

This guy!?



bgfireguy said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH DON!!!!!!!! Actually I was thinking who let this guy sneak in the backdoor of hillbilly Inc without my say so? hahahaha


I don't think an English country gent is a hillbilly.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry matt, but round these parts we're all pretty much hillbillys. we like demolition derbys and building scrap into stuff. so your horn on the roof would fit right in around here


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I wouldn't worry to much Ben I'm just yanking your chain. To me its called using your brain to come up with ways of making the job a lot easier.


----------

